
Facebook Is a Normal Sleazy Company Now - mcknz
https://slate.com/technology/2018/11/facebook-is-a-normal-sleazy-company-now.html
======
devoply
What happened before FB were forums and forums had the same problems that FB
had but forums had humans that ran them and usually volunteer moderators that
enforced rules over the content. Nothing on forums passed scrutiny. Forums had
flamewars and other issues but in the end they ended up causing a lot fewer
problems than FB. We need to go back to forums and ditch FB. The social
network version of forums is massive, unwieldy and unenforceable. I mean even
Reddit is better in terms of enforcing rules than FB is.

~~~
CoolGuySteve
I agree the problems are mostly the same but Facebook also has an Eternal
September problem of introducing gullible baby boomers to this stuff at a
larger scale than we've ever seen before.

~~~
IncRnd
There are so many more problems with Facebook than with Forums. There will
always be another Cambridge Analytica. Facebook will always be caught selling
data in ways that people do not approve. The entire business model of Facebook
is to sell information about the account holders.

------
IncRnd
The headline matches the original article, but to be truly correct it should
read, "Facebook Has Been a Sleazy Company since Day One."

------
edoceo
What's a real indicator for me is that this week two tech-job applicants they
had deleted their FB - and dropped other social as well!

Have we crested peak-social?

~~~
alphabettsy
Maybe I misunderstand what you’re saying, but people looking for jobs often
temporarily change their names or disable social media accounts when looking
for professional jobs. Dozens of my good friends did this out of college and
told employers they didn’t use social media because they didn’t want them
seeing it.

------
hhh
What a new revelation :)

